# Buying catapults.



## ian pearce (Oct 2, 2012)

H'i guys and dolls,can someone please tell me how to buy AKM slingshots,information much appreciated thank you all,please email me on [email protected]


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to SSF! Your question might get a wider viewing in the Newbie Question Forum...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Search around for Doberman Knives. A quick google search will give you his Facebook and YouTube.


----------

